# Adding a Whole House Humidifier



## clemkonan (Jan 8, 2017)

Looking for help on how to install a humidifier for my furnace to address dryness that is causing my hardwood floor to gap. I was able to minimise the problem when I had a 50-gallon fish tank.

I want to install so that when the furnace comes on it activates or the blower is set to run when the humidity falls below a setting. I am not an electrical guy.


----------



## KULTULZ (Jan 8, 2017)

Here, I stood it up for you... 

Gas condensing furnace, correct?


----------



## clemkonan (Jan 8, 2017)

It is an Amana Distinctions forced air gas not sure if its condensing


----------



## KULTULZ (Jan 9, 2017)

Read This- -*Honeywell Whole House Fan-Powered Humidifier w/ Installation Kit*

This is the most popular style for a forced air furnace.

A HVAC man should be by at some point.


----------



## clemkonan (Jan 9, 2017)

Thanks for getting back to me I like Honeywell but I saw one post where they were saying the wiring instructions were incorrect ( probably not this unit) and thanks for the tagline "Our constitution was ......." applies to us here in the true North as well. 

Are you saying I should have a pro look at things after I do the install or before?


----------



## KULTULZ (Jan 9, 2017)

Well, HONEYWELL is the #1 and manufacturers for other sellers also (APRILAIRE and TRANE for two). It only uses a free-standing humidistat and you don't have to wire into the thermostat. Call TECH to verify instruction sheet. 

If you are comfortable doing the install, I don't know why you would need an HVAC man unless install requires a permit..


----------



## KULTULZ (Jan 9, 2017)

clemkonan said:


> ...thanks for the tagline "Our constitution was ......." applies to us here in the true North as well.



Then you should enjoy this one- 



> Don't interfere with anything in the Constitution. That must be maintained, for it is the only safeguard of our liberties.
> 
> -Abraham Lincoln


----------



## KULTULZ (Jan 9, 2017)

clemkonan said:


> Are you saying I should have a pro look at things after I do the install or before?





It just dawned on me exactly what you are asking.

I meant there should be a HVAC person here that might come on and give you more options and guidance.

*hUkt oN foniX - woRKS 4 mEE!*


----------



## slownsteady (Jan 14, 2017)

I had one of those hamster wheel humidifiers on the gas furnace in my old house. It was a PITA. That was a long time ago; I hope they got better since then.


----------



## Daysikia92 (Apr 10, 2017)

It's complicated.


----------

